

Top 8 Startup The day Mike Butcher grabbed my balls - Mindphreaker
http://blog.mercurypuzzle.com/post/35125154380/top-8-startup-the-day-mike-butcher-grabbed-my-balls

======
Mindphreaker
Out of 850 startups we got voted among the top 8 during the Pioneers Festival.
This is our story. :)

